# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Modificacion ley de aguas

## No Registrado

Ya veremos en que acaba la cosa , 


Las cinco ONG ecologistas del Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente del MARM, WWF, SEO/BirdLife, Greenpeace, Ecologistas en Acción y Amigos de la Tierra rechazan la modificación de la Ley de Aguas aprobada en el último Consejo de Ministros al considerar que es anticonstitucional, rompe la unidad de cuenca y presenta graves irregularidades formales. Las ONG exigen la retirada del Real Decreto Legislativo y un debate público sobre la política de aguas de este país.

El Consejo de Ministros, del 26 de agosto, aprobó, por sorpresa, un Real Decreto Ley por el que se reforma el Texto Refundido de la Ley de Aguas para que las Comunidades Autónomas puedan asumir competencias en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico. Inicialmente será aplicable para Cataluña, Aragón y Andalucía al tenerlo previsto en sus estatutos. Se trata de una reforma que tenía que haber sido debatida preceptivamente en el Consejo Nacional del Agua y en el Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente.

La modificación supone ceder a las Comunidades Autónomas las competencias de control y vigilancia que, hasta ahora, en las cuencas intercomunitarias, corresponden a las Confederaciones hidrográficas del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino, quedando por tanto el cumplimiento de las políticas de agua en las Comunidades Autónomas. A juicio de las ONG ecologistas se trata de un paso más del gobierno para desmantelar cualquier posibilidad de una política estatal de agua.

http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/article21205.html

Unas reclamaciones tan absurdas como injustas e inconstitucionales (aunque ahora que andamos cambiando la Constitución a golpe de capricho es difícil mantener esta última afirmación). Pero en cualquier caso, unas reclamaciones que caen por su propio peso ¿aquellos que piden la gestión autónoma de un trozo de río se han parado a pensar en qué nos pasaría si así fuera? Alegan, prepotentes, que si Aragón gestionara su trozo de Ebro, podríamos disponer del agua que quisiéramos y, si fuera necesario, no dejar pasar una gota del embalse de Mequinenza cauce abajo... correcto, pero entonces ¿no nos harían lo mismo los riojanos o los navarros?
Unas reclamaciones tan absurdas como injustas e inconstitucionales (aunque ahora que andamos cambiando la Constitución a golpe de capricho es difícil mantener esta última afirmación). Pero en cualquier caso, unas reclamaciones que caen por su propio peso ¿aquellos que piden la gestión autónoma de un trozo de río se han parado a pensar en qué nos pasaría si así fuera? Alegan, prepotentes, que si Aragón gestionara su trozo de Ebro, podríamos disponer del agua que quisiéramos y, si fuera necesario, no dejar pasar una gota del embalse de Mequinenza cauce abajo... correcto, pero entonces ¿no nos harían lo mismo los riojanos o los navarros?

http://www.aragon2.com/opinion-153-partido

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Para poder opinar sobre esto, hay que conocer antes, a fondo, lo que dice la nueva ley.
Esto me parece, muy, de parte y absolutamente nada imparcial..
No me merece credito.

----------


## Luján

Si es cierto que la nueva Ley de Aguas destruye la unidad de cuenca, permitiendo que cada Comunidad Autónoma gestione el trozo de cuenca que está en su territorio será, aparte de inconstitucional (Artículo 149.1.22), un gran error que llevará, sin duda, a una lucha por el agua más encarnizada aún de lo que ya es.

Para los defensores del reparto hídrico: el Artículo 150.2 CE no es base suficiente para permitir la ruptura de la unidad de cuenca, ya que un río que recorra más de una CA "por su propia naturaleza" no es "susceptible de transferencia o delegación"

Así de claro lo veo, y así debería verlo el Tribunal Constitucional si esto llegase a él

----------


## perdiguera

Como siempre, los políticos haciendo leyes que son imprescindibles para el resto de los gobernados.
Eso, rompamos la unidad de cuenca, gestionemos todas nuestras aguas, y no dejemos pasar ni una gota de agua a Portugal de ningún río, grande o pequeño y tampoco a Francia.
Se me acaba la ironía y comienza el mal yohogurt.
¿A qué narices viene ahora, al final de una legislatura, hacer un decreto sobre un tema tan importante como el del agua?
Ahí se demuestra la cercanía de los políticos con el pueblo llano.

----------


## No Registrado

MODIFICACIÓN DEL TEXTO REFUNDIDO DE LA LEY DE AGUAS APROBADO POR REAL DECRETO LEGISLATIVO 1/2001, DE 20 DE JULIO.
BOE 30 DE AGOSTO

Real Decreto-ley 12/2011, de 26 de agosto, por el que se modifica la Ley 1/2000, de 7 de enero, de Enjuiciamiento Civil, para la aplicación del Convenio Internacional sobre el embargo preventivo de buques y se regulan competencias autonómicas en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico.


Disposición final primera. MODIFICACIÓN DEL TEXTO REFUNDIDO DE LA LEY DE AGUAS APROBADO POR REAL DECRETO LEGISLATIVO 1/2001, DE 20 DE JULIO.
Se añade una nueva disposición adicional en el texto refundido de la Ley de Aguas aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 1/2001, de 20 de julio, con la siguiente redacción:
«Disposición adicional decimocuarta. Competencias autonómicas en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico.
En las cuencas hidrográficas intercomunitarias, corresponderá a las Comunidades Autónomas que tengan prevista la competencia ejecutiva sobre las facultades de policía de dominio público hidráulico en sus Estatutos de Autonomía*, el ejercicio, dentro de su ámbito territorial, de las funciones señaladas en el apartado 2 del artículo 94 de esta Ley, así como la tramitación de los procedimientos a que den lugar dichas actuaciones hasta la propuesta de resolución.
En el ejercicio de estas funciones, será aplicable a los órganos competentes de las Comunidades Autónomas lo dispuesto en los apartados 3 y 4 del artículo 94.»
Disposición final segunda. Título competencial.
Este real decreto-ley se dicta al amparo de la competencia atribuida al Estado en el artículo 149.1 de la Constitución, en sus apartados 6.ª, 22.ª y 24.ª
Disposición final tercera. Entrada en vigor.
Este real decreto-ley entrará en vigor el día 28 de marzo de 2012, excepto la disposición adicional única y la disposición final primera que entrarán en vigor al día siguiente al de su publicación en el «Boletín Oficial del Estado».
Dado en Madrid, el 26 de agosto de 2011.
JOSÉ LUIS RODRÍGUEZ ZAPATERO

http://plataformaaguapublica.blogspo...ido-de-la.html

----------


## ben-amar

Muy interesante pero prefiero leerme el R.D. yo solito, no lo que nadie quiera hacer ver a los demas.
Las leyes pueden tener multitud de lecturas, tantas como personas las lean. Mas aun cuando se quiere manipular.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, yo no entiendo mucho de esto ni de política, pero esto quiere decir por ejemplo que la parte de la cuenca del Segura que se encuentra antes la C.A. de Murcia la pueden gestionar como quieran y en verano que el Segura baje seco por Murcia y que en Albacete les de igual lo que ocurra en Murcia?

Un saludo y espero haberme explicado bien

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, yo no entiendo mucho de esto ni de política, pero esto quiere decir por ejemplo que la parte de la cuenca del Segura que se encuentra antes la C.A. de Murcia la pueden gestionar como quieran y en verano que el Segura baje seco por Murcia y que en Albacete les de igual lo que ocurra en Murcia?
> 
> Un saludo y espero haberme explicado bien


Algo así.

Sin leerme la ley anterior, ni la modificación actual, parece ser que Albacete (Castilla-La Mancha) podría guardar en sus embalses todo el agua que quisiera, dejando a Murcia sin agua o con un caudal mucho menor. Siempre y cuando, eso sí, dichos embalses pasaran a pertenecer a la Comunidad Autónoma y no siguieran siendo del Estado.

Lo mismo podría pasar, por ejemplo, en el Tajo. Aunque aquí habría que cumplir, al igual que en el Duero y en el Guadiana, con los acuerdos bilaterales España-Portugal (que muy bien conoce nuestro amigo F. Lázaro). El caso del Ebro, podría llegar a ser mucho más drástico, habida cuenta de las CCAA que atraviesa.


Así a bote pronto, también se me ocurre que esta modificación habre la puerta a los trasvases intra-CCAA (Ebro a Barcelona) y podría cerrar los extra-CCAA (CLM podría beneficiarse de esta ley para intentar poner el candado al Tajo-Segura, y el trasvase Ebro-Segura o Ebro-Castellón no saldría de la mesa de proyecto).

Habrá que leérselo.

----------


## perdiguera

A mí me parece que alguien está tratando de dar una información sesgada.
Las funciones de policía del dominio público hidráulico no tienen nada que ver con la competencia para gestionar caudales de aguas, me parece a mí. Y por lo que parece lo que se cede es la labor de policía del dominio público hidráulico.

----------


## No Registrado

Yo solo e puesto la noticia de lo que a aparecido hasta ahora y por supuesto que habra que esperar a leer toda la ley . Que se meta de tapadillo el mismo dia que se modifica la costitucion ya huele mal . Ya veremos 

y de momento si no me equivoco solo afecta a 3 comunidades autonomas Cataluña , Aragon y andalucia que lo contemplan en sus estatutos de autonomia

un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Yo solo e puesto la noticia de lo que a aparecido hasta ahora y por supuesto que habra que esperar a leer toda la ley . Que se meta de tapadillo el mismo dia que se modifica la costitucion ya huele mal . Ya veremos 
> 
> *y de momento si no me equivoco solo afecta a 3 comunidades autonomas Cataluña , Aragon y andalucia que lo contemplan en sus estatutos de autonomia*
> 
> un saludo


Y a todas aquellas que a partir de ahora se decidan a renovar los suyos, a las que se les deja la puerta abierta para convertir el mayor bien común en un tesoro por el cual comenzar guerras que, si bien hoy dia ya no serán con soldados y cañones (al menos en Europa), sí lo fueron no hace demasiado tiempo.

----------


## Salut

Pero vamos a ver... no se habla solo de control y vigilancia? Para esto hace falta seguir el criterio de unidad de cuenca???

El criterio de unidad de cuenca yo lo veo para planificación, no pa otra cosa...

----------


## Salut

> Si es cierto que la nueva Ley de Aguas destruye la unidad de cuenca, permitiendo que cada Comunidad Autónoma gestione el trozo de cuenca que está en su territorio será, aparte de inconstitucional (Artículo 149.1.22), un gran error que llevará, sin duda, a una lucha por el agua más encarnizada aún de lo que ya es.


La CE solo habla de elementos de planificación, no de control y vigilancia...


Madre mia, estamos que echamos chispas ante cualquier cesión de competencias, eh?  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> La CE solo habla de elementos de planificación, no de control y vigilancia...
> 
> 
> Madre mia, estamos que echamos chispas ante cualquier cesión de competencias, eh?


A ver Salut, creo que dejé bien claro que no me había leído la ley actual ni reformada y, por tanto, mis opiniones podían no ser correctas. Si sólo se habla de policía del DPH, puede que la cosa no sea tan grave. Aún así, me parece que va contra la letra y el espíritu del artículo 149.1.22 de la Contitución:




> La legislación, *ordenación* y  concesión de recursos y aprovechamientos  hidráulicos  cuando las aguas discurran por más de una Comunidad  Autónoma, y la  autorización de las instalaciones eléctricas  cuando su  aprovechamiento afecte a otra Comunidad o el transporte de  energía  salga de su ámbito territorial.


¿Dentro de la ordenación de los recursos hidráulicos no se incluye la vigilancia y control del DPH? Me extraña.

----------


## ben-amar

Chicos, que la ley dice que "en todo caso, siempre sera el Estado el que tendra la ultima palabra".
Para nada se dice que las comunidades puedan ejercer a su libre albedrio.

----------


## Salut

Ordenación = planificación

La función de policía no está incluida como competencia exclusiva del Estado.


De todas formas, el que estuviera en instituciones diferentes puede ser interesante (siempre lo digo), por aquello de que si p.ej. SEPRONA hace la vista gorda, tal vez no la haga el guardarríos o el agente ambiental de la Junta. Si los guardarríos pasan a ser unos agentes ambientales más, pues habrá más vista gorda.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/

La Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (FENACORE) ha instado a la Defensora del Pueblo en funciones, María Luisa Cava, a interponer recurso de inconstitucionalidad en el plazo de tres meses contra el artículo 94 del texto refundido de la Ley de Aguas, que reconoce a las comunidades la potestad de asumir competencias sobre las comisarías de aguas cuando así lo recogen sus respectivos estatutos de autonomía.

La Federación, que adoptó esta decisión de forma unánime en su última Junta General, fundamenta el recurso en que el Ejecutivo no ha acreditado la extraordinaria y urgente necesidad del Real Decreto por el que se ceden las competencias en materia de policía de dominio público hidráulico a Andalucía, Aragón y Cataluña, lo que evidencia que se ha tratado de incorporar al ordenamiento acortando los plazos habituales del proceso ordinario de aprobación.

Según la Federación, el proceso de reforma acumula una serie de irregularidades que justifican declarar nula la disposición final primera de esta ley, como son el hecho de que la modificación no haya sido llevada a consulta al Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente ni al Consejo Nacional del Agua, organismo que debería haber emitido un informe preceptivo al respecto, tal y como marca la propia Ley de Aguas en su artículo 20.

Además, aduce que la reforma se ha sacado adelante vulnerando los derechos fundamentales de los ciudadanos, sin contar con los usuarios ni el resto de administraciones afectadas por la medida, como es el caso de Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Murcia, vulnerando el artículo 8 del Convenio de Aarhus sobre acceso a la información y participación pública en la toma de decisiones y acceso a la justicia en temas medioambientales de la Comisión Económica de las Naciones Unidas para Europa.
Inconstitucional y perjudicial para los usuarios

Por otro lado, Fenacore argumenta que esta reforma rompe los principios de unidad de cuenca y unidad de gestión establecidos en la legislación de aguas. También incumple la Directiva Marco de Aguas que establece que la gestión y planificación del agua debe hacerse por cuencas hidrográficas y con participación de los interesados.

En la misiva dirigida a la Defensora, recuerda que el Dominio Público Hidráulico no es susceptible de transferencia ni delegación y así se recoge en el artículo 149.1.22 de la Constitución, donde se establece que el Estado tiene competencia exclusiva sobre el control, inspección y vigilancia de las concesiones y de las explotaciones de todos los aprovechamientos de aguas públicas. Además, este criterio está avalado por sendas sentencias del Tribunal Constitucional que devolvían al Estado Central las competencias que Andalucía y Castilla y León se habían arrogado sobre el Guadalquivir y Duero, respectivamente.

Según refleja en la carta dirigida a la Defensora del Pueblo, al margen de su inconstitucionalidad, esta reforma es, sobre todo, perjudicial para los usuarios porque en lugar de defender los intereses generales responde a intereses localistas y políticos, lo que generará conflictos territoriales por la distribución de los recursos hídricos, sobre todo, en épocas de sequía.

Finalmente, la Federación recuerda que con el fin de augurar un horizonte estable del agua en España y evitar que se atente en "forma y fondo" contra la Carta Magna, ha hecho extensiva la petición de interponer este recurso de inconstitucionalidad a los parlamentos autonómicos, así como a un centenar de diputados y senadores, llegando así a todos los políticos habilitados para poner en marcha esta herramienta jurídica.

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
11/28/11 a las 8:21

El Gobierno murciano ha recurrido hoy ante el Tribunal Constitucional el real decreto que modifica la Ley de Aguas y atribuye la gestión de los ríos a determinadas comunidades autónomas. El Ejecutivo autonómico considera que esta reforma "vulnera" competencias estatales y reclama al organismo judicial la gestión de unidad de las cuencas hidrográficas.

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua, Antonio Cerdá, junto con el director general del Agua, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, y el director de los Servicios Jurídicos de la Comunidad, Francisco Ferrer, presentó hoy en la sede del Tribunal Constitucional en Madrid el recurso contra la reforma de esta normativa, tras el acuerdo adoptado por el Consejo de Gobierno en su sesión del pasado 18 de noviembre.

El titular de Agricultura y Agua consideró que la modificación de esta Ley, que fue aprobada por el Gobierno de España el pasado mes de agosto una vez anunciada la convocatoria de elecciones, "es un despropósito más del Ejecutivo de Rodríguez Zapatero, que en ocho años ha destruido lo que era una gestión eficaz y unitaria del agua en España".

Cerdá subrayó que la convalidación de este decreto "altera" la configuración de las confederaciones hidrográficas y posibilita en la práctica que "ciertas comunidades puedan decidir sobre la gestión de los ríos", que discurren por varias comunidades. La modificación de esta ley "supondrá trocear las cuencas y otorgar el control y vigilancia de los ríos" a aquellas autonomías que incluyen en sus estatutos la competencia sobre las facultades de policía de Dominio Público Hidráulico.

El consejero de Agricultura y Agua rechazó que se modifiquen "por decreto y saltándose los trámites ordinarios de consulta" las reglas de planificación hidrológica, que a su juicio, "deben volver a las confederaciones hidrográficas y a la Administración central".

El titular de Agricultura y Agua remarcó la necesidad de que "las cuencas se gestionen de una forma unitaria y homogénea" y defendió "una política hidráulica de Estado que resuelva el problema nacional del agua" y elimine las "prácticas reprobables y la improvisación" de los últimos años "a base de decretos sin ningún tipo de participación de los órganos afectados".

----------


## Comizo

Y por supuesto, que la sede del organismo que gestione las aguas resida en Murcia; y que el Presidente pertenezca al SCRATS con una antiguedad demostrada de al menos 30 años.

Faltaría más.

----------


## ben-amar

> Y por supuesto, que la sede del organismo que gestione las aguas resida en Murcia; y que el Presidente pertenezca al SCRATS con una antiguedad demostrada de al menos 30 años.
> 
> Faltaría más.



Faltaria mas, como esta mandado

----------


## ben-amar

Agricultura recuperará previsiblemente el Instituto de Oceanografía y el Instituto de Nacional de Investigación Agraria

Rafael Méndez Madrid 29 DIC 2011 - 19:02 CET

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...41_377631.html


El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Angel Arias Cañete. / EUROPA PRESS


El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente estudia rebajar las confederaciones hidrográficas que quedan como direcciones generales a subdirecciones con dependencia de Madrid. Esto, que parece un cambio muy técnico, supone un paso hacia la centralización de la gestión del agua, algo que ya comenzó el PSOE en su última etapa.

Según fuentes próximas al ministerio, la idea sería bajar de rango a los presidentes del Duero, Júcar, Ebro, Tajo y Guadiana, después de que en 2010 perdieran ese nivel la del Segura. Estos pasarían a depender orgánica y presupuestariamente de la dirección general del Agua del Ministerio. Esto, además ayuda a la reducción de altos cargos pedida por Mariano Rajoy a sus ministros. Actualmente, la mayoría de los presidentes de las confederaciones tienen el mismo rango que la hasta ahora directora general, Marta Morén. Eso hacía, según fuentes del sector, que en ocasiones cada uno hiciera la guerra por su cuenta.

Caminar hacia la centralización del agua es relevante para intentar frenar conflictos territoriales por el tema. Sobre todo, porque de facto algunos de los presidentes de confederaciones los nombran las comunidades autónomas predominantes en la cuenca. Así, el PP en Murcia espera situar a Miguel Ángel Ródenas como presidente del Segura, mientras que Cospedal puede señalar al máximo dirigente del Tajo. Como ambas confederaciones mantienen intereses distintos -por el trasvase Tajo-Segura- hacerlos depender de Madrid al bajarles de rango puede ayudar a sofocar tensiones.

Entre los cambios del organigrama del ministerio destacan el previsible regreso del Instituto Nacional de Investigación de Tecnología Agraria y Agroalimentaria (INIA), que incluye el gran centro de investigación animal, y del Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO), hasta ahora en el Ministerio de Ciencia. Así, el departamento recupera o los buques que estudian stock de las pesquerías, o la contaminación en el pescado, algo clave para el sector de la pesca.

Además, la presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Esperanza Aguirre, ha reventado varios de los nombramientos que Arias Cañete pensaba anunciar en el Consejo de Ministros. Además, del de Federico Ramos como secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Aguirre ha señalado que la directora de Evaluación Ambiental de la Comunidad de Madrid, Guillermina Yanguas, ocupará el mismo puesto en el Gobierno, y que el hasta ahora secretario general técnico de Transportes de Madrid, Jaime Haddad, ocupará el cargo de subsecretario del Ministerio de Agricultura.

----------


## Luján

El Tajo se puede dar por muerto, y el Ebro que ponga las barbas a remojo.

Ojalá me equivoque.

En lo que sí que estoy convencido de que no me equivoco es en que es un error que el IEO pase a depender de este Ministerio. En el IEO no sólo se hace acuicultura y pesquerías. Se hace también física, química y geología marina. Devolver el control del IEO al MAAMA (supongo que ahora éstas serán sus siglas) supondrá que el IEO perderá poder en estas tres áreas, a la vez que desprestigiarlas, con la falta que España tiene de estudios serios en estas áreas. Los buques del CSIC y del IHM no pueden con toda la carga de trabajo que hay.

Por otro lado, poner el IEO al amparo del MAAMA significará perder coordinación en la investigación oceanográfica al tener organismos totalmente independientes.

Ya puestos, que cambien el nombre, de Instituto Español de Oceanografía a Insituto Español de Pesquerías.

----------


## Comizo

En otro subforo se dijo que se estaban poniendo a los zorros al cuidado de las gallinas, y había gente que decía que no.

Directamente digo que Arias-Cañete es un desastre para la conservación medioambiental de España.

Y lo de poner los barcos del IEO al servicio de localizar pesquerías, es que ya es de risa.

Acabamos de empezar y la primera en la frente.

----------


## Rafa

Hola buenas noches a todos en la noticia que ha puesto *ben-amar* no aparece el Guadalquivir, parece que Rajoy estoy seguro que nos dara de nuevo la gestion del Guadalquvir para ayudar a Arenas a ganar las elecciones en Andalucia en Marzo como un gesto para evitar que el PP andaluz sea visto como anti-andaluces y la plena autonomia de Andalucia. 


P.D. Ademas pronto llegara al Congreso la propuesta del Parlamento Andaluz de la delegacion de competencias del Guadalquivir en territorio andaluz a traves del articulo 151 de la Carta Magna.


Un saludo de Rafa y feliz año 2012 a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que has dado en el clavo, Rafa, eso es lo mismo que yo he pensado.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola buenas noches a todos en la noticia que ha puesto *ben-amar* no aparece el Guadalquivir, parece que Rajoy estoy seguro que nos dara de nuevo la gestion del Guadalquvir para ayudar a Arenas a ganar las elecciones en Andalucia en Marzo como un gesto para evitar que el PP andaluz sea visto como anti-andaluces y la plena autonomia de Andalucia. 
> 
> 
> P.D. Ademas pronto llegara al Congreso la propuesta del Parlamento Andaluz de la delegacion de competencias del Guadalquivir en territorio andaluz a traves del articulo 151 de la Carta Magna.
> 
> 
> Un saludo de Rafa y feliz año 2012 a todos.





> Creo que has dado en el clavo, Rafa, eso es lo mismo que yo he pensado.


Eso quiere decir que el PP no sabe si es necesario, fundamental o conveniente hacer el traspaso, sino que lo que quiere es ganar las elecciones como sea y luego ya veremos.
Lástima de nivel educativo en formación democrática del país. Por los suelos.

----------


## ben-amar

Si que saben lo que quieren, lo que ocurre es que hay intereses primeros que atender y son pura contradiccion. Por un lado quieren hacer una cuenca unica y todo centralizado desde Madrid, por otro, tienen el objetivo primero de obtener la ventaja en las elecciones andaluzas y formar gobierno.
En la reforma del Estatuto, aprobado por unanimidad y aprobado tambien posteriormente en el Congreso, el PP no queria desmarcarse; las posteriores decisiones, tras decidir el TC que los andaluces no debemos gestionar nuestros recursos para que otros se sirvan de ellos, el PP vuelve a votar apoyando a la Junta pero, lo que son las cosas, el Sr. Arenas no deja de decir que no necesitamos de esa auto-gestion.

Primero ganar, luego........

----------


## sergi1907

En este país, independientemente de las siglas del partido, lo que prima es ganar las elecciones y agarrarse al poder.

Como siempre, dirán una cosa y harán otra. La diferencia de esta legislatura es que se les ha dado la mayoría absoluta y eso les otorgará el poder de hacer lo que quieran.

----------


## perdiguera

La mentira y el cambio de chaqueta, según se esté en el poder o en la oposición, deberían ser delito. Al menos democrático.

----------

